# Am I the only one who hates Abilify?



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Seems like this is what has been making my DR worse. Everytime I take it, my head feels messed up and heavy.


----------



## Sister Rags (Nov 10, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> Seems like this is what has been making my DR worse. Everytime I take it, my head feels messed up and heavy.


I'm sorry to hear that and I know exactly what you mean (regarding other meds). I am starting my first dose of Abilify tomorrow...I'm trying to be optimistic, but I fear exactly what you are experiencing, Melissa.


----------



## oceansdoorway (Nov 10, 2010)

Abilify is the worst medication i have ever taken.It made my DP a lot worse for a week or so


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I stopped Abilify almost 2 weeks ago because of nervous energy and the fact it didn't help. Now I'm having bad withdrawal. I have flu like symptoms, increased DP, anxiety, and brain fog. I hope this doesn't last long cause it's scary. Yeh, I hate it.


----------



## Sister Rags (Nov 10, 2010)

Just to update on the Abilify:

I took it for about 6 weeks. The advantage was, it worked as a mood stabilizer....in an almost inhuman way. I felt so "stable", I had no _normal_ mood changes.

My sleep is a wreck. Abilify is a very weird medication in the way it makes one feel that strange internal restlessness. Like running a marathon in your head without your body moving. Very unpleasant.

I've stopped taking the stuff; I don't feel any true benefit from it. I am planning to go back on a low dose of Seroquel, at least for a while, just to get some quality sleep.


----------



## geronimo88 (May 16, 2011)

Even the name of the drug sounds bogus. I can't stand seeing ads for it on TV. Seeingly all of these bizarre side effects for a drug that's supposed to "help" me only makes me wary of modern medicine. I'm getting so desperate I might end up seeing an herbalist.


----------

